# Which Battery for Trolling Motor



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Which type battery is best for running an electric trolling motor?
I use a transom mount 35# Minkota.
I want to get a battery with long running life but won't break the bank.

1-Marine
2-Deep Cycle RV
3-Other


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

OPtimas are awesome, but they cost about double your standard battery. ONe tidbit on batteries that few people know, there are only a handful of battery manufacaturers, yet hundreds of brands. So, of course, that means that few factories just making batteries under numerous stickers. One of which, being the best, is Johnson Controls. JC makes the batteries for the names known as the best such as Interstate, Die Hard, and numerous others including AutoZone's, Costcos and most of Sam's Club. That being said, the best deal out there will usually Sam's or Costco. Get the group 27 for about $70 now. They even stock the 6 volt golf cart batteries for about half of the price of most other places for a battery made by the same equipment of the same materials. Johnson Control batteries will always have the round sticker on the side with a date code like E11, meaning e as the 5th letter = 5th month, only buy the fresh ones, which are usually on the back of the rack. Be sure and only get the deep cycle, only the amp hours really matter for the trolling motor as cranking amps only matter for firing a strarter for that quick jolt, which is not relevant to you use.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GrandpaD...I use a Cabela's deep cycle battery with a two year no-nonsense replacement warranty. I like the warranty and I've used it, but now the battery's seem to only hold about 5 hours of charge compared to 7 or 8 hours when they are new. 
If I would do it over again I would probably find a store closer to home ( Auto-zone or Checker ), if I could get a good warranty out of them. _Or_ buy the Optima like the 29 said.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Get at least a#27. They are the bigger ones and heavy, but even the Optima are heavy when dealing with a good DEEP CYCLE battery. The advantage to them is no worry if it tips over. But, I have been using a battery for 30 years and never had one tip over.
SEARS has some really impressive great AMP hour batteries for under $200.

But, that Cabela's AGM looks good too

You do want deep cycle because you can drain it way down and do several charges without hurting it, but they do loose time every charge. I have got 5 years out of a Napa battery.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Optima. 'Nuff said. I buy them for anything needing some juice. You can pick them up for pretty cheap on KSL. Even if they are "used" they can really take a beating before being "old".....


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

the boat store on the corner of 193 and main st i think its called a megatron deep cycle marine battery. mine lasted 5 seasons easily and then i found out when not in use to store them off the concrete like on a wooden shelf i did not know this but a few people have told me that during winter or over a extened period of time storing them on the ground in the garage is the last thing you want to do it does not hold a charge anymore. but the megatron will go about 3-4 hours running at about the 3 setting and still have plenty left to get me back safely.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> the boat store on the corner of 193 and main st i think its called a megatron deep cycle marine battery. mine lasted 5 seasons easily and then i found out when not in use to store them off the concrete like on a wooden shelf i did not know this but a few people have told me that during winter or over a extened period of time storing them on the ground in the garage is the last thing you want to do it does not hold a charge anymore. but the megatron will go about 3-4 hours running at about the 3 setting and still have plenty left to get me back safely.


QUOTE: Not anymore. Used to be true when battery cases were made from hard rubber, as they were somewhat porous and had a high-carbon content. An electrical current could be conducted through it when placed on a concrete floor, causing a weak short circuit.

But today's batteries cases are ABS plastic and can sit on concrete indefinitely.

Batteries discharge slowly all the time. . . so regardless of where you leave one, if it sits long enough without being recharged, it will go dead.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

madonafly said:


> Get at least a#27. They are the bigger ones and heavy, but even the Optima are heavy when dealing with a good DEEP CYCLE battery. The advantage to them is no worry if it tips over. But, I have been using a battery for 30 years and never had one tip over.
> SEARS has some really impressive great AMP hour batteries for under $200.
> 
> But, that Cabela's AGM looks good too
> ...


Drawing your battery "way down" is what is killing it. A deep cycle battery should not be discharges more than 50% in order to get maximum life from it. The battery should also be charged in a way that allows the final 10% of the charge to be gien at a very low amperage.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, the WAY DOWN was just in comparison to standard batteries. I know that I can't hit the 50% mark on my battery as the motor usually quits working at around 70%.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.
I will go with a Sam's Club Deep Cycle.
The price is friendly.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

so you can find these on ksl i didnt know that i always look under the fishing stuff but never seen one. what section on ksl?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Megatron mentioned is Interstates premium line; they generally have a few fancier technical components, but the Sams or Costco ones are not far behind and...again, actually made by the same company kind of like, Pontiac vs. Buick vs. Chev. etc.


----------



## MACMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Walmart batteries for me now. I used to pay more for equal or lesser batteries, and they have (and honor) a great warranty. They have marine deep cycle and starting, buy the deep cycle for trolling motors. I run two for trolling and one for starting, replacing all three is less than one decent battery- I'm on my fifth year on this set, no sign of quitting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MACMAN said:


> Walmart batteries for me now. I used to pay more for equal or lesser batteries, and they have (and honor) a great warranty. They have marine deep cycle and starting, buy the deep cycle for trolling motors. I run two for trolling and one for starting, replacing all three is less than one decent battery- I'm on my fifth year on this set, no sign of quitting.


Most of those ones are made by JC as well, but not all.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.
I'm going to get one from Wally World for now.
Deep Cycle this time!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> I'm going to get one from Wally World for now.
> Deep Cycle this time!


Anything that Sam's has will be a better deal over Wal's, and likely a better warranty. As long as it has the round date sticker on the side it is a Johnson. Look for a D11 meaning made in April of this year.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the help.
> ...


How? Sam's is just a warehouse for WalMart....so maybe a price difference, but, how on a warranty?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa D said:
> ...


It is nothing but marketing...AutoZone started their batteries at 5 years (CAR BAtteries only) and due to market forces changed the same battery to a 7 year many years ago. Of course, it is just a gamble of how long a person will own a car. Anytime Sams stocks what Wals has it will be a better deal at Sams as you pay a membership fee and such. But, yes, it likely would be the exact same battery just with a different sticker. I forgot to mention, I would personally avoid the Trojans or Spartans whatever they are called and Standard batteries are usually junk too IMHO.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

But, my point is, the battery manufacture dictates the warranty, not Sam's or Wally, so how does it differ?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

madonafly said:


> But, my point is, the battery manufacture dictates the warranty, not Sam's or Wally, so how does it differ?


Not necessarily. It is all part of their agreement with the manufacturer. For example, AutoZone had several vendors where the agreement was to get this price of X there are no returns for any reason, so those parts are tossed in the dumpster when AutoZone takes a return. More directly to your question, what the warranty is would also be a part of the agreement. Wal's/Sams is known for being the most shrewd negotiators anywhere. No deals take place on the golf course, even those of hundreds of millions of dollars, they all take place in a portable office building in an office like one would have in an auto dealers office, nothing but two chairs and a desk/table. So, we buy 2 million group 27 deep cycle batteries for $40 each, but to get this volume we need 18 months free replacement and 36 months prorated warranty for the Sams brand and same price on Wals brand but 12 free replacement and 30 months prorated @ $35 or something like that. It is all marketing and statistical actuarials as to how many customers will actually own the boat for 3 years or even have their receipt, etc. With that type of volume being the largest retailer on the continent they can negotiate some pretty sweet terms, same goes for AZ or Costco. Hopefully that makes it more clear...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Gotcha, I get the idea of perks by volume but have not witnessed the difference in warranties between SAMS and WALLY WORLD, in other words, they are the same. BUT, if you buy BULK batteries from Sam's I bet you can get a deal....LOL


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Wally world for trolling batteries, and costco for 6 volt batteries for camp trailers. They have the best prices and never had a problem with any battery warranty from either place. The secret is to get a slow charge in them as soon as you can. They will last a long time if you take care of them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

dark_cloud said:


> Wally world for trolling batteries, and costco for 6 volt batteries for camp trailers. They have the best prices and never had a problem with any battery warranty from either place. The secret is to get a slow charge in them as soon as you can. They will last a long time if you take care of them.


What is a slow charge?
2 amps?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dark_cloud said:


> Wally world for trolling batteries, and costco for 6 volt batteries for camp trailers. They have the best prices and never had a problem with any battery warranty from either place. The secret is to get a slow charge in them as soon as you can. They will last a long time if you take care of them.


Yes, sir! I have the Costco 6 volts and they are tough! 


Grandpa D said:


> [quote="dark_cloud":17jqxvas]Wally world for trolling batteries, and costco for 6 volt batteries for camp trailers. They have the best prices and never had a problem with any battery warranty from either place. The secret is to get a slow charge in them as soon as you can. They will last a long time if you take care of them.


What is a slow charge?
2 amps?[/quote:17jqxvas]
2 amps.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes called a trickle charge.

I have a charger that starts out at 10 amps and senses when the battery is 50% charged than switches to a 5 amp charging rate then a 2 amp charge at 80%. If I have lots of time to recharge I manually set it to 2 amps.
Charging deep cycle batteries at more than 10 amps is not reccommended.


----------

